# Morratorium zur Kernenergie reiner Wahlkampf?



## Skysnake (18. März 2011)

Die Aussagen von unserer Bundeskanzlerin Frau Dr. Angela Merkel, werden ja von vielen Seiten her als reine Wahlkampfmanöver tituliert, welche dann nach den Wahlkämpfen dann zur Folge haben, das sich die Leute beruhigt haben, und es gerade so weiter geht. Mich würde daher interessieren, wie ihr dazu steht.


----------



## Cinnayum (18. März 2011)

Nein, es besteht eine ernsthafte Bedrohung.
Das nächste Erdbeben der Stufe 9 wird in Deutschland bei allen AKW die Kernschmelze hervorrufen...

Lass sie uns alle abschalten durch Kohlekraftwerke ersetzen und die Versorgungslücke mit Strom aus Tschechien oder Frankreich decken !

Oh Moment, die haben eine viel höhere Quote an Atomstrom als wir.

Die Politiker haben im letzten Jahr beinahe alle den letzten kleinen Rest ihrer Glaubwürdigkeit verloren.


----------



## DarthLAX (18. März 2011)

nein, jetzt - weil sie wegen einer, zugegeben, schlimmen katastrophe - haben alle glaubwürdigkeit verloren, vor allem:

hat es bei uns erdbeben der stärke 9 auf der richter-skala? - würde sagen: KLARES NEIN!
hat es bei uns - vor allem da wo AKWs stehen - tsunamis? - wurde auch sagen: KLARES NEIN!

d.h. lieber vernünftige deutsche AKW (auch wenn diese zum teil schon etwas älter sind - aber denkt ihr wirklich die wurden nicht im laufe der jahre gewartet und upgegradet (sicherheitsregelungen ändern sich ja!)) als TEMELIN und CO.

kleine anmerkung: ich habe nix gegen regenerative energie, aber solange die nicht 100% zuverlässig und immer verfügbar ist, werden wir damit nicht auskommen!

mfg LAX


----------



## lollyy (18. März 2011)

Erdbeben und Tsunamis wirds da nicht geben, dass stimmt, aber habt ihr die Flugzeuge vergessen??  
irgentein politiker macht sich sorgen, es könnte eins draufstürzen   is ja auch seeeeeeehr warscheinlich...


----------



## der_knoben (18. März 2011)

An dem Thema sieht man wieder, dass das Kind erst in den Brunnen gefallen sein muss, bevor man feststellt, dass es doch nicht das Wahre ist.

Fakt ist, dass wir nicht nur durch die aktuelle Energiegewinnung durch Kernkraft Probleme bekommen können, sondern dass der Sondermüll auch entsorgt werden muss. Hier läuft allerdings eine bedenkliche Situation ab. DIe Länder, die viele Kraftwerke stehen haben, wollen den Atommüll nicht haben. Der soll doch lieber weitmöglichst in den Ostteil der BRD. Ich bring doch meinen Müll auch nicht zu meinem NAchbarn vor die Tür.

Außerdem brauchen wir soviele AKWs gar nicht, da die Stromversorgung auch anderweitig abgedeckt werden kann (auch ohne Fremdeinkauf). Mit der Laufzeitverlängerung wurde nichts für die Umwelt, sondern für die Wirtschaft getan.
Und dass Atomstrom günstig ist, sollte man auch schnell mal vergessen. Genauso wenig ist er umweltfreundlich. Das ist genau wie mit den Energiesparlampen: Die sind nicht günstiger in der Herstellung und Laufzeit, und Sondermüll dazu auch noch.

Im übrigen würde die Fläche der Sahara mehr als ausreichen, um die ganze Welt mit Solarstrom zu versorgen.


----------



## rabe08 (18. März 2011)

Dieses Moratorium ist ganz simpel mal wieder schlechte Politik. Höchstwahrscheinlich ist das Ding nicht rechtsstaatlich zustande gekommen, in einem Rechtsstaat kann die Regierung nicht einfach sagen "und jetzt mal aus". Der vorgeschobene Abschnitt aus dem Atomgesetz ist sehr frei interpretiert worden, die Umsetzung war dilettantisch, am Ende werden die Atomkonzerne noch Anspruch auf Schadenersatz haben - und das darf mal wieder der Steuerzahler, also wir alle, bezahlen.

Der Grundsätzliche Fehler in der Atompolitik ist schon in der fünfziger Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts gemacht worden. Wie immer in der Politik sind die Folgen der Beschlüsse auf die nachfolgenden Generationen verschoben worden, in diesem Fall der Atommüll. Nach dem Motto "wir haben keine Ahnung, was wir mit dem Atommüll, der mindestens Hunderttausend Jahre lebensgefährlich sein wird, machen, irgendwann passiert hoffentlich ein Wunder und er ist weg" wurde die Atomkraft eingeführt. Jahrzehntelang haben die Atomkonzerne Milliardengewinne eingefahren, das Risiko Atommüll hat der Staat übernommen und keinen Weg gefunden, was mit dem Mist gemacht werden soll.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Nein, es besteht eine ernsthafte Bedrohung.
> Das nächste Erdbeben der Stufe 9 wird in Deutschland bei allen AKW die Kernschmelze hervorrufen...



Öhm, Erdbeben der Stufe 9 in Deutschland?
Hast du Ahnung von tektonischen Plattenbewegungen?
Offensichtlich nicht. 

Natürlich ist es politisch gewollt, die nächsten Wahlen müssen gerettet werden, in ein paar Monaten laufen alle Reaktoren wieder.


----------



## thysol (18. März 2011)

[x] Ja, aber nach den 3 Monaten bleiben einige AKWs abgeschaltet


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (18. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, Erdbeben der Stufe 9 in Deutschland?
> Hast du Ahnung von tektonischen Plattenbewegungen?
> Offensichtlich nicht.
> 
> Natürlich ist es politisch gewollt, die nächsten Wahlen müssen gerettet werden, in ein paar Monaten laufen alle Reaktoren wieder.


 

Stimme dir zu, ein Beben der Stärke 9 in Deutschland? Skurril.

Ja, reiner Wahlkampf. Sieht man ja wie Merkel die Atomkraft verteidigt, dann aber 3 Monate aussetzt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Ja, reiner Wahlkampf. Sieht man ja wie Merkel die Atomkraft verteidigt, dann aber 3 Monate aussetzt.


 
Wie bei Guttenberg, erst verteidigen und als die Fälle dann wegschwimmen, schnell entsorgen.


----------



## frEnzy (18. März 2011)

[X] Ja, nach den 3 Monaten hat sich nichts verändert

Ich glaube nicht an den Umschwung. Zumindest noch nicht. Das leere geschwafel der Politiker geht mir einfach nur noch auf die Nerven! Ich fühle mich auf jeden Fall belogen. Ich könnte hier jetzt lang und breit darüber schwadronieren, was mich alles enttäuscht hat aber leider sind Postings hier ja in der Länge begrenzt  Ich kann auf jeden Fall nicht mal annähernd so viel fressen, wie ich kotzen möchte, bei der verlogenen, profilierenden und augenwischerischen "Debatte" um den Ausstieg. Ich glaube Merkel und ihre Verbrechern kein Wort und auch der SPD glaube ich nicht. Am ehesten noch den Grünen, zumindest was die Atomkraft angeht. Die Linke... naja, die ist ja im Großteil von Deutschland eh unbedeutend.
Ich bete auf jedenfall dafür, dass die CDU/CSU und die FDP so viele Landtagswahlen wie nur irgendwie möglich verlieren! Vielleicht kapieren sie es dann ja. Aber irgendwie glaube ich da nicht so recht dran... die sind relitätsresistent.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (18. März 2011)

Die Grafik ist Klasse


----------



## Rolk (18. März 2011)

[x]Ja, aber nach den 3 Monaten bleiben einige AKWs abgeschaltet

Ich bezweifle aber ganz stark das das mehr als 1 oder 2 Alibi AKWs sein werden.


----------



## Icejester (18. März 2011)

"Moratorium" schreibt sich übrigens mit einem "r". Hat nichts mit den Morra aus Gothic zu tun.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2011)

@Moratorium:
Reiner Wahlkampf. Die Fakten über deutsche Atomkraftwerke liegen seit Jahren auf dem Tisch. Da gibt es nichts, was man in drei Monaten neues herausfinden kann und es gibt auch nichts, was nicht schon lange hin und her interpretiert wird. Ich will nicht ausschließen, dass Merkel die Zeit für weitere Verhandlungen mit den AKW-Betreibern nutzt und am Ende ggf. doch 1-2 Kraftwerke abschaltet - aber mit Sicherheitsprüfungen hat das nichts zu tun. Die dienen allenfalls der öffentlichen Rechtfertigung, wenn man Dinge ausbuddelt, die bislang nur kleine Teile der Öffentlichkeit beachtet haben.
(besonders GKN1 ist imho n Abschusskandidat, wenn die Union die BW-Wahl verliert. Dann wäre ein Entzug der Betriebserlaubniss durch die Landesregierung eh zu erwarten, was ein Sieg für die Grünen sein dürfte. Wenn Merkel schneller reagiert, gibt es stattdessen eine Imagepolitur für die Bundes-Union und EnBW kann im Gegenzug ein, zwei andere Dinge einhandeln. Krümmel wäre auch ein Abschusskandidat, tauscht man mit der SH-Union ggf. gegen andere Streitthemen, z.B. eine Freigabe für CCS)


*@Thread:*
Da sich einige Leute offensichtlich nicht in der Lage sehen, in bestehende Diskussionen einzugreifen, haben wir im Moment drei verschiedene Threads zum Thema Atomenergie 
Den ältesten werde ich kurzerhand schließen. Dieser hier wird in Zukunft bitte ausschließlich für eine Diskussion über das Moratorium selbst genutzt. Allgemeinere Gespräche über Atomenergie laufen bitte nebenan


----------



## Malkav85 (18. März 2011)

[X] Reine "Leuteverarsche"

Nach 3 Monaten sind die Landtags- und Kommunalwahlen rum und die AKWs werden wieder fröhlich laufen. Oder glaubt irgendeiner, dass die CDU ihre Atomlobby verlieren möchte, geschweige denn die Einnahmen? 

Solange Energiebetreiber nicht "gezwungen" werden auf erneuerbare Energie umzurüsten bzw. auszubauen, solange werden wir hier AKWs haben, was ich persönlich nicht tragbar finde...und das sage ich als nicht-Grünen-Wähler 

Nicht nur der Umwelt zuliebe, sondern auch aus gesundheitlichen und selbstschutz Gründen sollte es sowas wie Atomkraft nicht geben. Schon gar nicht, wenn es so risikobehaftet ist und am Ende keiner weiß, wohin mit dem Müll.

Biblis A wird weiterlaufen...wahrscheinlich auch, wenn Rot/Grün dran sind...


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Biblis A wird weiterlaufen...wahrscheinlich auch, wenn Rot/Grün dran sind...


 
Schwer zu sagen, aber der Meiler in BW wird auf jeden Fall wieder anlaufen, wenn die CDU an der Macht bleiben sollte, Mappus ist ja ein AKW Jünger.


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. März 2011)

Wenn die Herren von unserer Regierung das Ernst meinen würden, hätten sie bei der Laufzeitverlängerung auch Untersuchungen angestellt und wären zum Schluss gekommen, dass diese auf der Stelle hätten abgeschaltet werden müssen und den Atommüll am besten in die Erde unter dem Eis der Antarktis verbuddeln sollten 

Und auf ein Mal liegt ihnen die Sicherheit am Herzen? 

->Nichts wird sich ändern


----------



## frEnzy (24. März 2011)

Der Herr brüderle hat die Antwort gegeben: Reiner Wahlkampf. War klar...

Minister Brderle gibt zu: Landtagswahlen Grund fr Atom-Moratorium - Politik | STERN.DE

Atom-Moratorium: Brüderle begründet AKW-Notstopp mit Wahlkampf - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik


----------



## seltsam (24. März 2011)

Wem nicht klar war,das vor den Wahlen wieder Massenweise versprechungen gemacht werden,welche am Ende nicht erfüllt werden,sollte sich mal ernsthafte Gedanken machen....

Merkel und co labern wieder den üblichen Mist für die Öffentlichkeit runter , während Brüderle die Schmiergelder bei den Vorständen der AKW Betreiber abholt.

Die AKW werden doch sowieso nicht auf Dauer abgeschalten.Die könnten doch die ein oder andere Milliarde weniger *plus* machen.
Dann sagen die noch,das durch das Abschalten der Strom teurer wird,was erstunken und erlogen ist,weil die Preise jetzt schon viel zu hoch sind.

Am besten den Bundestag abschliessen und anbrennen,dann wäre erst mal Ruhe in dem Lügenverein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. März 2011)

seltsam schrieb:


> Die AKW werden doch sowieso nicht auf Dauer abgeschalten.Die könnten doch die ein oder andere Milliarde weniger *plus* machen.
> Dann sagen die noch,das durch das Abschalten der Strom teurer wird,was erstunken und erlogen ist,weil die Preise jetzt schon viel zu hoch sind.



Der Strom wird ja ins Ausland verkauft und die Gewinne sind eingeplant, schaltest du die Reaktoren ab, sinken die Gewinne, auch wenns immer noch genug Strom für uns gibt, aber weil die Gewinne sinken, müssen die Strompreise erhöht werden, das hat aber eben nichts damit zu tun, dass der Strom knapp wird.



seltsam schrieb:


> Am besten den Bundestag abschliessen und anbrennen,dann wäre erst mal Ruhe in dem Lügenverein.



Mach das über den Stimmzettel, wähle die Partei, die deine Interessen am besten vertritt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. März 2011)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Der Herr brüderle hat die Antwort gegeben: Reiner Wahlkampf. War klar...
> 
> Minister Brderle gibt zu: Landtagswahlen Grund fr Atom-Moratorium - Politik | STERN.DE
> 
> Atom-Moratorium: Brüderle begründet AKW-Notstopp mit Wahlkampf - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik


 

Schon blöd, wenn man sich bei der echten Politik"arbeit" erwischen lässt.


----------



## frEnzy (25. März 2011)

Und noch blöder ist es, wenn ein Zeuge dann auch noch bestätigt, dass die Aussagen im Protokoll richtig sind und die Behauptungen, es läge ein Protokollfehler vor, nicht stimmen ^^ Doppelt beim Lügen erwischt 

Brderles Atom-uerungen: Zeuge besttigt Protokoll-Zitate - Politik | STERN.DE


----------



## Fragile Heart (25. März 2011)

Er spricht doch da eh nur das aus, was der größte Teil schon vermutet hat oder?


----------



## Shroomy (25. März 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach alles nur Wahlkampf. 
Es macht keinen imho keinen Sinn die AKWs für 3 Monate abzuschalten, finde es sogar kontraproduktiv.
Würde jetzt bei einem dieser abgeschalteten Kraftwerke die Kühlsysteme ausfallen (aus welchem grund auch immer) 
hätten wir ein ähnliches Szenario wie in Fukushima, da es da hauptsächlich um die Nachzerfallswärme der Reaktoren gibt.
Entweder man schaltet ganz ab, also mit geplanten Abbau des AKWs (ist auch nicht so leicht) oder man lässt weiter Produzieren.
Wieso sollte man den CO2 freien Strom denn nicht weiter produzieren lassen, die Brennstäbe sind schon da, der relativ CO2 reiche Abbau des Urans hat schon stattgefunden.
Das Moratiorium zur Kernenergie ist einfach ein hysterische Antwort auf die hysterische Reaktion der Bevölkerung.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2011)

Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Er spricht doch da eh nur das aus, was der größte Teil schon vermutet hat oder?


 
Ja, aber wenn dafür ein Sündenbock gesucht und gefunden wird....
Ärger um Atom-Stopp vor Wahlen: BDI-Chef entschuldigt sich bei Brüderle | RP ONLINE
... ändert das ja nichts daran, was Brüderle gesagt hat.


----------



## Skysnake (25. März 2011)

So schauts aus...

UND was ich noch ne RIESEN Sauerei finde ist, das jetzt jemand seinen Hut dafür nimmt, das ANDERE die Wahrheit gesagt haben... Hallo gehts noch? Sowas verlogenes hab ich ja wohl noch nie erlebt. Das hört sich verdammt nach "Nestbeschmutzer" Hasstiraden an...


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2011)

Im Kanzleramt brennt die Luft, die Umfragen in BW sind kritisch, die Union sinkt stündlich und die FDP muss schon Angst haben, überhaupt in den Landtag zu kommen.

Brüderle muss zurück treten, ganz einfach, alles andere wäre ein Witz und auch die Regierung macht sich doch mit der Aussage darüber lächerlich.
Die AKWs sind genauso sicher/unsicher wie vor dem Tsumani in Japan.

Ich will ja nicht gehässig werden, aber BW unter der Leitung eines grünen Ministerpräsidenten wäre doch mal was.
Mal schauen, was die Grünen wirklich drauf haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2011)

Irgendwie hab ich Angst, dass es nicht genug für nen MP ist. Hochrangiger Koalitionspartner wäre wohl die sinnvollere Idee - mit den Aufgaben wachsen, nicht auf die Schnauze fallen und liegen bleiben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2011)

Aktuell sind die Grünen vor der SPD in BW und wenn das so bleibt und es für CDU/FDP nicht reichen sollte, dann kann es ja nur eine Koalition Grüne/SPD geben und wieso sollte die Grüne auf den Podestplatz verzichten, wenn sie die stärkste Partei in der Koalition ist?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2011)

Ich sag nicht, dass es das nicht wird, ich sag nur, dass ich da Bauchschmerzen bei hab. Die Grünen sind in BW auch deswegen so stark, weil sie bislang noch nie an der Macht haben und deswegen unschuldig in Bezug auf S21 sind. Aber "nichts gemacht haben" ist kein Qualifikationsmerkmal für eine kompetente Regierung, das ist eher riskant.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber "nichts gemacht haben" ist kein Qualifikationsmerkmal für eine kompetente Regierung, das ist eher riskant.


 
Völlig klar, aber wenn du ewig nur Juniorpartner bist und die "Verantwortung" tragen willst, dann wirst du unglaubwürdig. Wenn die Grünen als stärkste Partei in die Koalition gehen, dann werden sie auch den MP stellen, alles andere wäre für mich unverständlich.
Erfahrungen sammeln, anders gehts nicht, entweder du scheiterst und bei der nächsten Wahl bist du weg oder du bestätigst, dass deine Partei eben keine "gegen alles" Partei ist.


----------



## juergen28 (25. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich sag nicht, dass es das nicht wird, ich sag nur, dass ich da Bauchschmerzen bei hab. Die Grünen sind in BW auch deswegen so stark, weil sie bislang noch nie an der Macht haben und deswegen unschuldig in Bezug auf S21 sind. Aber "nichts gemacht haben" ist kein Qualifikationsmerkmal für eine kompetente Regierung, das ist eher riskant.


 


1969 hat die Sozial-Liberale Koalition unter Willy Brand in der alten BRD die Regierung übernommen. Die Konservativen haben damals versucht das der Bevölkerung als Untergang des Abendlandes zu verkaufen. Wir leben aber noch und sind nicht untergegangen. Mein Tipp: Einfach mal machen lassen und in 3 bis 4 Jahren entscheiden ob es etwas gebracht hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. März 2011)

Die SPD hatte da gerade eine Legislaturperiode als Juniorpartner hinter sich und die koalierende FDP war auch noch nicht auf der Koalitionsbank angewachsen. Die BW-Grünen dagegen haben noch nie Verantwortung getragen und die BW-SPD war zum letzten mal vor anderthalb Jahrzehnten beteiligt und das war auch nur ein kurzer Ausschnitt.
Sowas muss nicht schiefgehen, aber ich erinnere an einen gewissen Vizekanzler, der ein Jahr gebraucht hat, bis er verinnerlicht hatte, dass er nicht mehr über die Regierungspläne schimpfen sollte, weil er jetzt dazu gehört. Abwarten, was passiert - mir persönlich wäre es halt lieber, wenn ein so grundlegender Umschwung wenigstens auf Inhalten und nicht auf der Populismuswelle von S21 und Fukushima zu stande käme. Denn die Mehrheit der Wähler wird sich ggf. selbst dann nicht vertreten fühlen, wenn die BW-Grünen 100% solide und ohne Schäden die Politik umsetzen können, für die sie sich seit langem einsetzen. Wenn da noch mangels Übung große Schnitzer unterlaufen, dann gilt für die nächsten 20 Jahre wieder "wählen kann man sich auch sparen".


----------



## Skysnake (26. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber "nichts gemacht haben" ist kein Qualifikationsmerkmal für eine kompetente Regierung, das ist eher riskant.


Stimme dir da absolut zu....

Die Grünen waren in BW noch nie dran, und wären wohl auch nie dran gekommen, und ich glaube auch wirklich nicht, das die ihr Klein Klein innerhalb der Partei eingestellt bekommen. Da wird alles zerredet werden bis zum Sankt Nimmerleinstag. Ihr Wahlprogramm werden Sie auch definitiv nicht umgesetzt bekommen. Grüne schön und gut als ökologisches Gewissen, keine Frage, ich will sie mit 5-10% in den Parlamenten sehen, aber als Regierungspartei und dann vielleicht noch mit 30%+.... Ähmmm..... Nein, kann ich mir wirklich nicht vorstellen....

Was ja ziemlich lustig ist, in der Jugendwahl hätten Grüne + Piraten die Mehrheit  Bin mal echt gespannt, ob die die 5% Hürde schaffen. Ich kann es mir zwar kaum vorstellen, aber wer weiß. Verdammt viele Leute die ich kenne und zuvor was anderes gewählt haben, meist CDU, wollen nun Piraten wählen.


----------



## Fragile Heart (26. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich sag nicht, dass es das nicht wird, ich sag nur, dass ich da Bauchschmerzen bei hab. Die Grünen sind in BW auch deswegen so stark, weil sie bislang noch nie an der Macht haben und deswegen unschuldig in Bezug auf S21 sind. Aber "nichts gemacht haben" ist kein Qualifikationsmerkmal für eine kompetente Regierung, das ist eher riskant.


Da kann ich dir leider auch nur zustimmen. Was ich bei den Grünen an sich immer Riskant finde ist, dass sie ja quasi gegen alles sind, hab ehrlich gesagt immer die befürchtung das es da zum absoluten Stillstand kommt und nur noch gestritten wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die BW-Grünen dagegen haben noch nie Verantwortung getragen und die BW-SPD war zum letzten mal vor anderthalb Jahrzehnten beteiligt und das war auch nur ein kurzer Ausschnitt.


 
Die Grünen reden aber immer davon, dass sie Verantwortung tragen wollen, hatte Cem Özdemir erst letztens wieder gesagt. Wenn sie tatsächlich den MP stellen könnten, dann können sie sich nicht drücken, ganz gleich, wie der Sieg zustande gekommen ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2011)

Özdemir ist nicht aus BW...
Das die Bundes-Grünen brauchbar sind, haben sie imho ja schon bewiesen (nur wie man Verträge mit Atomlobbyisten formuliert, dass müssen sie noch lernen), aber für die BW-ler ist es eben von 0 auf MP in einem Monat.
Ab ~morgen können wir einfach gucken, wie es sich entwickelt, und müssen uns nicht den Mund fusselig reden.


----------



## Skysnake (27. März 2011)

Du meinst wohl eher ab heute Abend 18-24 Uhr.

Die vorläufigen Ergebnisse kommen ja direkt um 18 Uhr, bzw kurz danach, da kann man sich schon nen recht guten Eindruck machen, und bis um 12 passts normal zu 99,9%.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall mal gespannt wies ausgeht.

Was man aber schon sagen kann ist, dass die Wahlbeteiligung wohl recht hoch ist! 

Bei mir im Wahlbezirk hieß es das schon sehr viele gewählt hätten, und das um 14 Uhr! In den Nachrichten kam auch schon das die Wahlbeteiligung in BW recht hoch sein soll.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Özdemir ist nicht aus BW...



Das weiß ich auch, aber wenn er einerseits sagt, dass die Grünen bereit für die Regierungsverantwortung in einem Bundesland sind, dann meint er eben nicht als Juniorpartner, denn das haben sie ja schon in den 80ern in Hessen gemacht.
Wenn die BW Grüne aber bei den ersten Hochrechnungen sagt (die sie dann als mögliche MP Partei darstellen lässt), dass sie auf den Posten verzichten, ist Özdemir schon unglaubwürdig und die gesamte Grüne auch. Die SPD würde das natürlich in die Karten spielen.

In ein paar Stunden wissen, wir, wie es aussehen könnte.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Die vorläufigen Ergebnisse kommen ja direkt um 18 Uhr, bzw kurz danach, da kann man sich schon nen recht guten Eindruck machen, und bis um 12 passts normal zu 99,9%.



Das sind Hochrechnungen.
Die darf man erst dann bringen, wenn die Wahl vorbei ist (ab 18uhr), damit keiner beeinflusst werden kann.
Und die Hochrechnung kann auf erste Auszählungen beruhen, aber auch darauf, dass Wähler nach dem Urnengang gefragt werden, was sie gewählt haben.


----------



## Skysnake (27. März 2011)

Klar sind das Hochrechnungen, aber dafür gibt es ja extra Wahlbezirke, die bereits vorab ausgezählt werden, so das um 18 Uhr nur noch eine kleine Anzahl an Stimmen ausgezählt werden müssen. 

Ich glaub die vorletzte Bundestagswahl wars, als bei uns daheim mein Wahlbezirk ausgewählt war für die Hochrechnungen.

Fand ich irgendwie cool


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. März 2011)

Frag mal Stoiber, was der von Hochrechnung für Bundestagswahlen hält.


----------



## Hansaplast (28. März 2011)

-----


----------



## refraiser (28. März 2011)

Mappus ist zurückgetreten und hat Brüderle eine Mitschuld daran gegeben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. März 2011)

Das nenn ich mal nen schlechten Verlierer.


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. März 2011)

...ist vielleicht auch besser so 

In diesem Sinne: Danke Rainer


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2011)

Brüderle will ja bei der nächsten Wahl zum Landesvorsitz nicht mehr antreten, ist doch ein Anfang.


----------



## Skysnake (29. März 2011)

jup so siehts aus.

Wobei ich im Fernsehen gehört habe, das es eine Sondersitzung geben soll, in der er den Vorsitz zusammen mit der gesamten Führungsriege vorzeitig abgeben will.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Brüderle will ja bei der nächsten Wahl zum Landesvorsitz nicht mehr antreten, ist doch ein Anfang.


 
Ausgerechnet eines der wenigen Regierungsmitglieder, das von Zeit zu Zeit die Wahrheit sagt, gibt auf


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ausgerechnet eines der wenigen Regierungsmitglieder, das von Zeit zu Zeit die Wahrheit sagt, gibt auf


 
Ja, aber er hat die Wahrheit nur intern gesagt, ohne Protokoll, er wurde nachher nur falsch zitiert.


----------

